# 14DP TRIGGER, MY 1st BFP EVER!



## nnks

Ok, not that I totally haven't gotten my hopes WAY up already, but I have never seen a positive HPT for myself, like ever!

Ladies, I need your thoughts and reassurance because I am literally driving myself crazy with this.

I am *14 days past my Ovidrel 250 mcg (HCG shot)* and I POAS with a positive result. Check out the result and tell me what you think. I'm not just driving myself crazy into actually seeing a positive am I? Could this still be the effect of the Ovidrel shot?

My beta is in 3 days, I wish I can sleep through those 72 hours :)


***********************************************

*Me: 26 PCOS, annovulatory cycles
DH: 30, normal

TTC: 1.5 yrs

Clomid 50, 100, 150, 200  5 failed cycles 

Cycle #1: Gonal-f (50 IU)+ Ovidrel (250 mcg) + TI = ???????*
 



Attached Files:







14DPT, TEST 2, SMALL IMAGE.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Gizzyy

Congrats on your :bfp: :)


----------



## b2mum

congrats! so happy for u.

by the chance, did u test days before the 14? i had my trigger 12 days ago. have been testing since day 10, all came back negative.


----------



## b2mum

any* chance


----------



## nnks

b2mum, I started testing at 13dp the ovidrel shot, and that came back positive, but very faint. How about you? Have you been testing out the trigger or just starting? This could very well mean that the trigger is out of your body and still quite early to tell if there's a little bean there :) 

16dp shot today and still positive. I'm having cramps..similar to period cramps and it's making me oh so nervous. Betas finally scheduled for tomorrow. Wish me luck!! 

Good luck to you! Keep me posted


----------



## CharCharxxx

Congratulations! X


----------



## b2mum

Hi nnks, ive only started testing since 10dp trigger. Did one test the day after my trigger but it was negative. Afraid that the shot din work at all..

Anyhow, still congrats to u ! It will be a sticky one !!

And oh, did u test 12 dp trigger?


----------



## Excalibur

Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :flower:


----------



## nnks

Excalibur said:


> Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :flower:

Thank you excalibur!! I'm partially still in denial...beta tomorrow wish me luck, and a sticky pregnancy!


----------



## lhancock90

Congratulations :flower:
A happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## angel2010

Congrats!!!


----------



## nnks

Thank you everyone!! I got my beta results at 576 on 3w5d :) makes me wonder....think it's too high?? Twins??

Wishing good luck to everyone *baby dust*


----------



## hakunamatata

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/Snapbucket/bnb/bfp_zps9feec02c.gif


----------

